# Uber driver's pay EXPOSED $8-12/hr best case scenario



## StOOber (Mar 19, 2016)

Thoughts?

I drive a 2016 camry through Bama leasing, my expenses are 170/week for the lease, 208/mo insurance, $2/gal avg gas, means I'm probably making $5/hr if I drive for these slave drivers.

Check out the article, Uber data on driver pay EXPOSED:

https://www.buzzfeed.com/carolineod...er-pay-numbers?utm_term=.pi9rDGYlL#.niZ3zo9ZD


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Sucks to be in the D.


----------



## StOOber (Mar 19, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Sucks to be in the D.


For a variety of reasons.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

No - only one. Obviously I don't live "in" the D.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

StOOber said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> I drive a 2016 camry through Bama leasing, my expenses are 170/week for the lease, 208/mo insurance, $2/gal avg gas, means I'm probably making $5/hr if I drive for these slave drivers.
> 
> ...


Well STOP driving a fully insured brand new full size...

I drive a freaking bimmer, my payments plus liability insurance is $102/week TOTAL. It runs diesel so even my fuel costs might possibly be lower....

Yeah my tires are more expensive, cost me $650 or so installed for new pirellis all around (though I guess that was kinda voluntary, wanted to compare the quality option)... But at the difference in weekly payments, I could do new tires all around every 5 weeks or so....


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

PS my car is NOT the most reasonable not by a long shot (unless we figure in Select, then maybe it is), its just that yours is painfully unreasonable

Get a Jetta or Passat for $2400-3000 (main shopping criteria: no check engine yet full readiness on sensors, new tires) insure her for like $100 a year liability and it'll be a whole different ball game


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

you can make money with uber make about 18 bucks an hour after gas. even at 85 cents a mile, long trips combined with PDB you can make decent coin, now if they go below 85 cents.............


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> you can make money with uber make about 18 bucks an hour after gas. even at 85 cents a mile, long trips combined with PDB you can make decent coin, now if they go below 85 cents.............


Don't even gross $12.00/hr, no PDB ever, no minimum guarantee in my market


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

come on DC dude insure for basic ins for $100 a year ..what planet is this on


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Lol they included the Detroit data ? Where drivers were making 30 cents a mile at some point ?


----------



## millerteachglobal (Jul 15, 2016)

I have a Master's Degree in Languages, and the best I could do in the "real world" has been about $12/hour. If driving can get me more, then I will do it. 'Murica


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

millerteachglobal said:


> I have a Master's Degree in Languages, and the best I could do in the "real world" has been about $12/hour. If driving can get me more, then I will do it. 'Murica


How much did you expect to make with that degree?


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Adieu said:


> PS my car is NOT the most reasonable not by a long shot (unless we figure in Select, then maybe it is), its just that yours is painfully unreasonable
> 
> Get a Jetta or Passat for $2400-3000 (main shopping criteria: no check engine yet full readiness on sensors, new tires) insure her for like $100 a year liability and it'll be a whole different ball game


 a passat that cheap would have like 250k miles


----------



## millerteachglobal (Jul 15, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> How much did you expect to make with that degree?


lol well, I expected to be a university professor, but that job market is super tight right now.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

millerteachglobal said:


> lol well, I expected to be a university professor, but that job market is super tight right now.


Good luck to you but professors tend to stick around for decades before retiring so finding something may prove to be a challenge on its own.

I sometimes worry about being in the same position after I graduate with my engineering degree but I'm willing to leave Chicago.

I'm in sales now and have experience in logistics as well. I may just stick to sales if need be. Anything else you can do? I'm sure you can land something.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

There are always jobs available in supply chain management.


----------



## Black LS430 (Jul 12, 2016)

I have been online a total of 28 hours and have made $396.11 - that doesn't include my gas. I probably make around $11 an hour after gas.

*354 miles plus another 100 miles just driving around - 454 miles @ .13 per mile = $59.02 in fuel.

$12 per hour net


----------



## UberIsAScam (Mar 9, 2016)

Black LS430 said:


> I have been online a total of 28 hours and have made $396.11 - that doesn't include my gas. I probably make around $11 an hour after gas.
> 
> *354 miles plus another 100 miles just driving around - 454 miles @ .13 per mile = $59.02 in fuel.
> 
> $12 per hour net


Subtract wear and tear on your vehicle and the taxes you will pay on that income, more than likely you lost money. So many Fuber drivers are driving people around for free and they don't even realize it.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Now uber does stand correct that you do make money. But making money, and making a profit are two completely different things. Some people seem to get the term "cash flow" and "net income" confused. Uber has a great "cash flow", but the actual realized gain is a completely different matter.


----------

